
The frozen bodies of Antarctica - raleighm
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20180913-a-frozen-graveyard-the-sad-tales-of-antarcticas-deaths?ocid
======
RickJWagner
Reminds me of some of the famous frozen bodies on Mt. Everest.

In an odd way, those who fail in their expedition can have even greater fame.
(i.e. 'Green Boots')

